# Finding Shutter Actuations on D80



## PNWSGM

I've had this camera for almost 6 years now and have shot with it since day 1. Just want to know exactly how many pictures I have taken with it since then. I've looked through the exif data in photoshop and can't seem to find it, unless I looked over it somewhere.

So, how exactly do I find it? Thanks!


----------



## molested_cow

Quick search on google:

Nikon Shutter Count


----------



## Derrel

*That site sucks, mol-cow!!!!!*  [just kidding!!!!] I use this site...sooooo much prettier typeface!!!! lol

Check shutter count online - My Shutter Count.com


----------



## PNWSGM

Damn, almost 6 years and only 
[h=3]*13483 *[/h]


----------



## Derrel

13,483!!! I sure hope you have had the oil changed at least a couple of times...there's a really cheap place in Ballard that can do it while you wait!! Down by the locks.


----------



## molested_cow

Got my camera since last April and I've got over 20k already.


----------



## molested_cow

Derrel said:


> 13,483!!! I sure hope you have had the oil changed at least a couple of times...there's a really cheap place in Ballard that can do it while you wait!! Down by the locks.



What oil? Like blinker fluid?


----------



## KmH

And be sure and have them calibrate the Fetzer rod.


----------



## Derrel

KmH said:


> And be sure and have them calibrate the Fetzer rod.



Yes...I forgot to mention that!

TwinTurbo.NET: Nissan 300ZX forum - Is it near the Johnson Rod or Fetzer Valve?.Lamens terms plz


----------



## Tuffythepug

Be careful...  If the muffler bearing is worn you will not be able to calibrate the Fetzer or the Johnson.   You might need to replace the entire U-ring assembly.  Hopefully you haven't blown a seal , but if you have..  keep it to yourself.


----------

